# Canon t5i



## Tydal (Feb 4, 2014)

Can the t5i be used without the touchscreen just like the t3i. Im not sure I really care for the touch screen and I don't want to buy it if I won't like the touchscreen. I like using physical buttons to adjust everything.


----------



## goodguy (Feb 4, 2014)

Tydal said:


> Can the t5i be used without the touchscreen just like the t3i. Im not sure I really care for the touch screen and I don't want to buy it if I won't like the touchscreen. I like using physical buttons to adjust everything.


I believe the touch screen is an option but not a must, you still will be able to use it just like the t3i.


----------



## Tydal (Feb 4, 2014)

I see no reason to spend the extra $300 to get a t5i if I can get a t3i which pretty much is the same camera minus the touchscreen I wouldn't even use.


----------



## goodguy (Feb 4, 2014)

Tydal said:


> I see no reason to spend the extra $300 to get a t5i if I can get a t3i which pretty much is the same camera minus the touchscreen I wouldn't even use.


Thats what pretty much most most people  including me was saying but I have a feeling that OP wants the t5i and if thats his dream then why not, sometimes we buy stuff not because it makes sense but because we want to.


----------



## Tydal (Feb 4, 2014)

I decided I'm going to buy the t3i. It will work for what I need and will be cheaper.


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 4, 2014)

Thats what a friend of mine said with the t4i until he actually used it. Viewing the photos with finger swipe's to toggle through photos and also with pinch to zoom in on photos is way faster then button presses. Also to access settings works wonderful. I used it my self and worked flawless. That being said,the T3i is better bang for the buck and what is saved on a body can go towards glass.


----------



## goodguy (Feb 4, 2014)

Tydal said:


> I decided I'm going to buy the t3i. It will work for what I need and will be cheaper.



congrats and good luck



DarkShadow said:


> That being said,the T3i is better bang for the buck and what is saved on a body can go towards glass.


Exactly, getting higher quality faster glass is the best way to get the maximum out of your gear.


----------

